# Sherlock Holmes (2009)



## Nesacat (Jun 5, 2008)

*Sherlock Holmes Movie*

This on Variety:

*Guy Ritchie on Sherlock's case: New take to 'reinvent' Holmes and Watson*

By DAVE MCNARY

Guy Ritchie has come aboard to direct Warner Bros.' "Sherlock Holmes" for Lionel Wigram and Dan Lin.

Ritchie's also working on a rewrite/polish of Tony Peckham's script, based on Wigram's upcoming comicbook "Sherlock Holmes." Studio's eying a 2010 release.

The logline remains under wraps, but execs at Warners are aiming to reinvent Holmes and sidekick Dr. John H. Watson. Wigram's noted that the new Holmes would be more adventuresome and take advantage of his skills as a boxer and swordsman 

Arthur Conan Doyle's stories about Holmes, written in the late 19th century, emphasized the detective's intellectual brilliance and power of deductive reasoning. The pipe-smoking character has been portrayed in more than 200 film and TV shows.

Lin and Wigram are both former Warner creative execs who have first-look deals at the studio. Wigram worked on the "Harry Potter" pics while at Warner while Lin worked on "The Aviator" and "The Departed."

Ritchie is directing "RocknRolla," for which he also wrote the screenplay, for Joel Silver's Dark Castle Entertainment. Pic will be distribbed by Warner Bros.

.... and there is a need to this why exactly? More adventurous? Sword-fighting? I can't get images of musketeers out of my mind.  I love Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Guy Ritchie directing a Sherlock Holmes film?  Two words.  God.  No.

Can't they just leave us with the happy memories of Basil Rathbone and Jeremy Brett?  Why, why, why does Hollywood feel the need to remake _everything_?

Grr.  Arg.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

I do believe that Hollywood is incapable of coming up with their own storylines.  Look how many movies recently are based on books and/or comic books.

I remember when I was younger, there was a Sherlock Holmes show on TV that I would watch with my Dad each week. We really really enjoyed that series, but I can't remember who was is in it. I must do some research, perhaps I can find the series on DVD and rent it....


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

A new take on Holmes and Watson, directed by Guy Ritchie? 


They're not going to get Madge to play Watson, are they?


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

*Lady of Winterfell *- If they are the ones with either Basil Rathbone or Jeremy Brett, they are definitely on DVD because I bought a boxed set recently.

Well *Ursa *if Holmes is going to become some sort of swashbuckler then we might as well go the whole nine yards and have Madge as Watson.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Thanks Nesa! I checked and I can rent those. From the pictures it looks like the series I am thinking of. I am going to add them to my rental list, and hopefully I am correct. Perhaps I'll ask my Dad if he remembers, he has a great memory for things like that.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Ursa major said:


> They're not going to get Madge to play Watson, are they?


Terrifying thought.

And it'll probably be Vinnie Jones as Holmes.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

I always marvel at those who feel the need to "reinvent" something -- book or character -- that has been successfully translated from page to stage to screen so many, many times.  

Yes, books and movies are two different media and in some cases changes are necessary, but when it's been amply demonstrated again and again that in this case they _aren't_ necessary, the arrogance of the movie makers who think they can improve on a classic characters is altogether breath-taking.


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Although it's silly and a bit of a romp, I do rather like "Without a Clue", with Michael Caine as Sherlock Holmes (well, almost) and Ben Kingsley as Dr Watson.


(And at least only the certifiably stupid will see the film and think they are seeing Arthur Conan Doyle's creation brought to life.)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Ursa major said:


> Although it's silly and a bit of a romp, I do rather like "Without a Clue", with Michael Caine as Sherlock Holmes (well, almost) and Ben Kingsley as Dr Watson.



I'd call that more of a parody than a reinvention, wouldn't you?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

To say the least, Teresa. (And I'd hope its makers wouldn't claim that it was an improvement on the original.)


----------



## Talysia (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Tillane said:


> Guy Ritchie directing a Sherlock Holmes film?  Two words.  God.  No.
> 
> Can't they just leave us with the happy memories of Basil Rathbone and Jeremy Brett?  Why, why, why does Hollywood feel the need to remake _everything_?
> 
> Grr.  Arg.



I couldn't agree more.  There are too many remakes around as it is, and a Sherlock Holmes remake is just too much.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Tillane said:


> Can't they just leave us with the happy memories of Basil Rathbone and Jeremy Brett?


Maybe they can have a "pay ticket prices for the movies you DON'T want to see, and we won't make 'em" kind of scheme.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Actually, I would almost be prepared to pay Ritchie to _not_ make a Holmes movie.  Or any movie.  Ever again.  And that goes double for his missus.

If studios want to make money from Holmes films, why don't they just buy the rights to the old ones (which would surely cost peanuts compared to making a new film) and re-release them?  I'd happily pay to watch Rathbone playing Holmes at the local cinema, because I've only ever seen those films on TV - and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Wiglaf (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

A swashbuckler?  I was expecting a gay drug addict.  Holmes did do drugs.  He also never married and for a long time with Wason who even after marrying seemed to ditch his wife and practice to acompany Holmes.  I could easily image Holywood coming out with the "Real Story of Sherlock Holmes". Everything else has been tried (including implying Holmes and Wason were a couple but sans narcotics).


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

So you've never watched "The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes", Wiglaf. (It's another parodic treatment, by the way.)


----------



## Wiglaf (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Ursa major said:


> So you've never watched "The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes", Wiglaf. (It's another parodic treatment, by the way.)


I don't think so.  The one that I was thinking of was actually serious; they even used the correct pipe described in the books not the famous one used by Basil Rathbone.


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

I've seen the Michael Caine and Ben Kingsley one, which was a hoot. Holmes with famous magnifying glass to Watson ... What am I looking for

Watson replies ... "Clues."

Or they could do the one where he has married The Woman and has a child.

I don't have a problem with there being Holmes movies. It would wonderful to have some. However, I would like him to be as he was created not some prize fighter cum adventuring swordsman, which is about as far from Holmes as you can get.

I'd have thought that Holmes as he is would be colourful enough even for Hollywood.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Its so typical of hollywood and only they can think of doing an action movie of a classic story with a main character known for his sharp mind.

Making Sherlock Holmes a boxer and a sword fighter whats next....

How about a sandal action feast with Plato as the heroic fighter of Greek wars


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Wiglaf said:


> He also never married and for a long time with Wason who even after marrying seemed to ditch his wife and practice to acompany Holmes.



Watson didn't ditch his wife; she died.  And he eventually married again.

(I read an article somewhere that postulated four or five Mrs. Watsons, but that was just silly.)


----------



## Wiglaf (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Teresa Edgerton said:


> Watson didn't ditch his wife; she died. And he eventually married again.
> 
> (I read an article somewhere that postulated four or five Mrs. Watsons, but that was just silly.)


No, no, no.  I meant before Mary (Morstan) Watson died; he used to leave her at home neglected while he trapsed after Holmes instead of doing the doctoring he claimed was his profession.  Watson does appear to have possibly had a second wife; he probably ignored her as well.


----------



## Wiglaf (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



Connavar said:


> Its so typical of hollywood and only they can think of doing an action movie of a classic story with a main character known for his sharp mind.
> 
> Making Sherlock Holmes a boxer and a sword fighter whats next....
> 
> How about a sandal action feast with Plato as the heroic fighter of Greek wars


He *did* study boxing and fencing; he just never really seemed to make use of those skills.  Every new movie needs a new twist; they are trying to cut through the clutter of hundreds of Holmeses.  That is why they try and find one or two small points and expand on them.  They could go for broke and make him a meglomaniac, homosexual coke addict driven to show the dominance of his theories who studies boxing and fencing as well as employs a street gang and numerous informants in order to further the influence of his personal and private FBI/CIA but, perhaps they think that would be going to far.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 22, 2009)

An interesting take on a much loved classic
YouTube - Sherlock Holmes-Trailer


----------



## AE35Unit (May 22, 2009)

Hmmm i think i read about this on scifiNow's website. It seems they're giving it a supernatural twist. Oh my brother won't be happy!


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2009)

meh some Hollywood writer read the blurb on the book and decided to use the title, character name and outline (a very broad one). Then he read Dracula - then watched the Zorro film -- hey presto he had an idea!
get some company to fund it and away he goes...............

might be good as a laugh but not for diehard Holmes fans at all


----------



## BookStop (May 22, 2009)

I thought there were a couple Holmes stories that dealt with vampires - I assume thst would be the basis for this movie. Haven't read any of them though, so can't really say, but maybe. Trailer looks good, regardless.


----------



## nj1 (Jun 29, 2009)

*New Sherlock Holmes movie Trailer*

Came across this trailer earlier and thought it looked quite good so have posted it here for others to take a peek, Enjoy


Sherlock Holmes


----------



## blacknorth (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: New Sherlock Holmes movie Trailer*



nj1 said:


> Came across this trailer earlier and thought it looked quite good so have posted it here for others to take a peek, Enjoy
> 
> 
> Sherlock Holmes



Looks utterly dreadful. Holmes the sexed up super-hero.

My own favourite creations of Holmes and Watson were Robert Stephens and Colin Blakely in Billy Wilder's film. I didn't see that as a parody at all, despite some comic and self-knowing moments. We can only guess at Wilder's original intent as half the film is missing.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Oh is this the one where they go all supernatural? My brother,a HUGE Conan Doyle fan will be mortified!  I bet he's given the usual Hollywood inventions,the huge pipe and deerstalker,not present in any book.


----------



## High Eight (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New Sherlock Holmes movie Trailer*



blacknorth said:


> Looks utterly dreadful. Holmes the sexed up super-hero.
> 
> My own favourite creations of Holmes and Watson were Robert Stephens and Colin Blakely in Billy Wilder's film. I didn't see that as a parody at all, despite some comic and self-knowing moments. We can only guess at Wilder's original intent as half the film is missing.


 
_The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes_ - great film. Robert Stephens was my favourite Holmes, too (Though Jeremey Brett was good). I think the intention was to give Holmes a love life, of sorts - the first story was a parody with Holmes pretending to be gay to escape the clutches of a mad Russian ballerina but the second story ('The Case of the Belgian Engineer'?) was a loving recreation of classic Holmes and worked in the way that Conan Doyle's best Holmes stories worked.

This current 'remake' looks like it is to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## ktabic (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*



AE35Unit said:


> Oh is this the one where they go all supernatural? My brother,a HUGE Conan Doyle fan will be mortified!  I bet he's given the usual Hollywood inventions,the huge pipe and deerstalker,not present in any book.



You will be please to know they have avoided having a deerstalker and overgrown pipe (at least, in the trailer, the pipe is normal sized, the hat is the same style as everyone else is wearing).

This might be due to them being much more accurate to the source material, but given there does seem to be supernatural stuff in it, I doubt it.


----------



## weaveworld (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

I won't be rushing out to watch it, for me, there is something very off putting about Jude Law playing Dr Watson.


----------



## blacknorth (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

There is something very ironic about introducing a supernatural element to Conan Doyle's logical detective, especially considering the author became obsessed with the supernatural later in life. 

It would be interesting if the writer(s) used Conan-Doyle's later experiences as a template to inform the supernatural element of the movie.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Sherlock Holmes is a cerebral character he is a guy you want to read for his mind,his theories,his skill logical detection. 

Holmes the action superhero, the sexy young version of a guy that has a dry personality is really so pointless that i dont even plan to watch it when its on tv and im bored out of my mind.

I like Robert Downey Jr and this is a serious waste of his time,talent.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

I would agree that there are certainly parodic elements in *The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes*, but yes, the latter part of the film is an intensely loving tribute to the stories, and the film overall is simply lovely. 'Twould be nice if the lost footage were to miraculously be restored; I'd like to see what Wilder & Co. had in mind.

Unfortunately, it would seem that at least a fair portion of that has been destroyed completely... but there has been some restoration work done with one of the two extra stories, at least:

The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for the new film... I'm afraid as a moderator, I simply cannot use the language which comes to mind.....


----------



## Rodders (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Sherlock Holmes Movie*

Unfortunately we have to accept that this film is first and foremost about making money. It is not about keeping the spirit of Sherlock alive. It's purely and simply a there to bring audiences in. Now, if it becomes a success and introduces a whole new generation to the legend of Sherlock Holmes, would that really be such a bad thing? Or would you rather it die out with our generation? Personally, i'm with you guys. I don't think that Guy Richie is the right Director for the job, i don't like the idea that Sherlock is going to be an action hero. Will i see it? The answer is no. Will the average audience enjoy it? I think so. 

The plus side is that i think that Robert Downey Junior is a great actor and i think he'll try whatever he can to bring justice to the character.


----------



## TK-421 (Jul 23, 2009)

Saw this trailer before the Harry Potter movie. Looks very promising and Robert Downey Jr. is an excellent choice:

Sherlock Holmes trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies


----------

